# Π. ή Πι;



## Alexandra (May 23, 2009)

Στην ταινία που μεταφράζω υπάρχει μια ηρωίδα που λέγεται Lisa P. Σε όλη την ταινία αναφέρεται πολλές φορές έτσι. Τι είναι καλύτερο, να το αποδώσω Λίζα Π. ή Λίζα Πι; Το πρώτο με προβληματίζει όταν ακολουθείται από σημεία στίξεως, όπως ερωτηματικό, θαυμαστικό κλπ.


----------



## JimAdams (May 23, 2009)

Χωρις να είμαι ειδικός, Αλεξάνδρα, θα τασσόμουν υπέρ της δεύτερης εκδοχής σου, δηλ. Λίζα Πι. Με το απλό σκεπτικό οτι παρόμοια ονόματα (π.χ D.J., A.C.) αποδίδονται σαν Ντι Τζεϊ, Εϊ Σι) και επιπλέον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με λοιπή στίξη.


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, Τζιμ, κι εγώ προς τα εκεί κλίνω.


----------



## SBE (May 23, 2009)

Από την άλλη το Ρ δεν είναι το επίθετό της αλλά το αρχικό του, οπότε το διατηρείς σαν αρχικό. Αν ήταν Lisa H πως θα την έγραφες; Αν ήταν Lisa W;


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2009)

Το αρχικό χωρίς την τελεία, εννοείς;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

Αν ήταν Tom G., το ερώτημα θα ήταν «Τομ Γ. ή Τομ Γκ.;». Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ρωτούσες «Τομ Γ. ή Τομ Γάμα;»; :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2009)

Άρα καταλήγουμε στη Λίζα Π. μαζί με την τελεία; 
Και Λίζα Π.; Και Λίζα Π.! Και Λίζα Π., όταν ακολουθείται από κόμμα;

Απλώς τυχαίνει να είναι το μόνο γράμμα που προφέρεται Πι και στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

Αυτό θα έλεγα, γιατί το ερώτημα που έθεσε η SBE με το «Lisa H» δεν έχει εύκολη απάντηση. Αναφέρομαι στην περίπτωση που το αρχικό γίνεται μέρος του ονόματος και τη φωνάζουν Λίζα Έιτς (για το W διατηρώ αμφιβολίες αν γίνεται μέρος ονόματος). Θα έλεγα, δηλαδή, σαν κι εσένα, ότι εδώ είσαι τυχερή ότι ακούει «Λίζα Πι» ο θεατής και δεν το ενοχλεί που βλέπει «Λίζα Π.». Τι γίνεται όμως σε άλλες περιπτώσεις; Σε εγκυκλοπαιδικές αναφορές δίνουμε απλώς το αρχικό (και μπαίνει το ερώτημα «Γ. ή Γκ;»). Αλλιώς μπορεί να γράψουμε «στο JFK» ή «στο Τζέι-Εφ-Κέι», αλλά όχι στο «ΤΦΚ». Οπότε, ό,τι θέλεις, αλλά το σωστό στην περίπτωσή σου θα ήταν «Λίζα Πι». Μη σου τύχει Ντάμπλγιου.


----------



## pit (May 23, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, γιατί σε ενοχλεί το Πι; Αφού μπορεί το P. να ακολουθείτε και από i στα Αγγλικά, σχηματίζονταν όλο το επίθετο. Αν δεν ξέρουμε το επίθετό της, κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Εγώ θα το άφηνα Λίζα Πι. Κάνει και λίγο μυστήριο. Άσε που με ενοχλούν οπτικά τα δύο σημεία στίξης μαζί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 23, 2009)

K. Β :)
και με αγάπη Lisa


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

Φοβάμαι ότι η Α. έπεσε θύμα της πλάκας που μου αρέσει να κάνω με το «Γ.» (και θα σου 'λεγα εγώ αν το επώνυμο του Κωνσταντίνου Β. ή του Μιχάλη Δ. ήταν, ας πούμε, Γαλάτης). Το κανονικό ερώτημα για τους αγγλόφερτους θα ήταν «Τομ Γ. ή Τομ Τζι;». Το δεύτερο, βέβαια. Βλέπε και: Νικ Ελ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 23, 2009)

Ω, Σούζι Κιου!


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία (και ευχαριστούμε για τα αριστουργηματικά μουσικά διαλείμματα - παραδείγματα):

Πώς έχει μεταφραστεί ολόκληρο το George W. Bush; (Όπου W. = Walker)

Τζορτζ Ουόκερ Μπους
Τζορτζ Ο. Μπους
Τζορτζ Γουόκερ Μπους
Τζορτζ Γ. Μπους
Τζορτζ W. Μπους (!)

Και δεν έλειψαν και τα ελάχιστα «Τζορτζ Ντάμπλγιου Μπους»!

Θα προτιμούσα το «Τζορτζ Γουόκερ Μπους».

(Αν σε κάποια αφήγηση ακουγόταν «George W.» χωρίς το Bush, εκεί θα λέγαμε «ο Τζορτζ Γουόκερ», έτσι;)


----------



## Ambrose (May 23, 2009)

Λίζα Π. σκέτο. Υπάρχουν και στα ελληνικά τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, σε μουσικά συγκροτήματα κλπ., όπου αναγράφεται μόνο το αρχικό. Παράδειγμα (αφού πέσανε μουσικές, λείπει ο Μάης απ' τη Σαρακοστή):






Κωνσταντίνος Β. & Μιχάλης Δ. Έτσι, ήταν τότε τουλάχιστον, με τα χρόνια έγινε Κωνσταντίνος Βήτα & Μιχάλης Δέλτα (και στον γραπτό λόγο).


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

Σε παρασύρει που είναι Λίζα Π. και, ό,τι κι αν πει κάποιος, σωστό θα ακουστεί. Αλλά μην το μπερδεύεις με τα ελληνικά. Αν ήταν Λίζα Μπι ή Λίζα Ντι, δεν θα ήθελες να διαβάσει ο άλλος Λίζα Βήτα ή Λίζα Δέλτα. Και, τέλος πάντων, δεν θα μου αλλάξεις και το χρηστώνυμο σε Νικ Λάμδα!


----------



## Ambrose (May 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...και, ό,τι κι αν πει κάποιος, σωστό θα ακουστεί.



Ακριβώς. Άρα, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;


----------



## Lexoplast (May 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κωνσταντίνος Β. & Μιχάλης Δ. Έτσι, ήταν τότε τουλάχιστον,


Και Αντώνης Π. Μερικοί θυμόμαστε και τον τρίτο, που δεν εξελίχθηκε σε ψωνάρα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 23, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Και Αντώνης Π. Μερικοί θυμόμαστε και τον τρίτο, που δεν εξελίχθηκε σε ψωνάρα.



LOL. Και Αντώνης Π., ναι. :)


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και, τέλος πάντων, δεν θα μου αλλάξεις και το χρηστώνυμο σε Νικ Λάμδα!


Αν όμως ήσουνα κανένας αλλοδαπός κος Τζουντ Λο και τον φωνάζανε Jude L. οι φίλοι του, εσύ πως θα τον μετέφραζες, Τζουντ Ελ; Κι άμα πιο κάτω το είχε το επίθετό του ολόκληρο θα τον έκανες Ελό;
Ομοίως τί θα έκανες με τους:
Τζωρτζ Ουάσιγκτον
Κώστα Ουράνη
Μισέλ Φάιφερ

Για το τελευταίο έχουμε την 0.0001% πιθανότητα η Lisa P να είναι Lisa Pf...


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2009)

Αναφέρθηκα στη Μισέλ Φάιφερ και θυμήθηκα τη διαφήμιση του Λουξ (ωχ, δείχνω την ηλικία μου πάλι). Δυστυχώς δεν τη βρήκα στα ελληνικά, αλλά το μπλα μπλα έτσι κι αλλιώς στάνταρ πράγματα έλεγε, ξεκινούσε πάντως με ένα "η Μισέλ Φάιφερ..." κι από κάτω βλέπαμε Pfeiffer.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αν όμως ήσουνα κανένας αλλοδαπός κος Τζουντ Λο και τον φωνάζανε Jude L. οι φίλοι του, εσύ πως θα τον μετέφραζες, Τζουντ Ελ; Κι άμα πιο κάτω το είχε το επίθετό του ολόκληρο θα τον έκανες Ελό;



Τζουντ Ελ.
Τζουντ Λο.

Ο Έλληνας που δεν θα καταλάβει αυτό το παιχνίδι της αγγλικής γλώσσας, θα έχει πρόβλημα να καταλάβει και πολλά άλλα πράγματα. Το _ακούει_ να τον φωνάζουν έτσι, «Τζουντ Ελ», άρα έτσι θα το γράψουμε. Και όταν με το καλό έρθει το «Jude Law», πάλι θα μεταγράψουμε «Τζουντ Λο». Όλα εξαρτώνται από την περίσταση: ήδη περιέγραψα περιστάσεις που πρέπει να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## JimAdams (May 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία (και ευχαριστούμε για τα αριστουργηματικά μουσικά διαλείμματα - παραδείγματα):
> 
> Πώς έχει μεταφραστεί ολόκληρο το George W. Bush; (Όπου W. = Walker)
> 
> ...



Μην ξεχνάμε φυσικά το περιβόητο ''Τζορτζ Ντούμπια Μπους'', με αυθεντική προφορά Τέξας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες ανάλογα παραδείγματα, αλλά πρόσφατα πέρασε από κείμενό μου ο H.V. Kaltenborn, διάσημος Αμερικανός ραδιοσχολιαστής στον β'π.π. Ήταν τρεις γενιές Αμερικανός, αλλά το H.V. ήταν _Hans von_. Πολύ λογικά, ο άνθρωπος το έκανε *Έιτς Βι* —θα ήταν ποτέ δυνατόν να τον γράψουμε στα ελληνικά Χ.Φ. ;


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τζουντ Ελ.
> Τζουντ Λο.
> 
> Ο Έλληνας που δεν θα καταλάβει αυτό το παιχνίδι της αγγλικής γλώσσας, θα έχει πρόβλημα να καταλάβει και πολλά άλλα πράγματα. Το _ακούει_ να τον φωνάζουν έτσι, «Τζουντ Ελ», άρα έτσι θα το γράψουμε. Και όταν με το καλό έρθει το «Jude Law», πάλι θα μεταγράψουμε «Τζουντ Λο». Όλα εξαρτώνται από την περίσταση: ήδη περιέγραψα περιστάσεις που πρέπει να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό.



Δεν το εξήγησα σωστά μου φαίνεται. 
Αν έχεις στο ίδιο κείμενο και τα δύο, πώς θα το γράψεις ώστε να είναι εμφανές στον αναγνώστη (αν είναι βιβλίο π.χ.) ότι μιλάνε για τον ίδιο άνθρωπο και χρησιμοποιούν το αρχικό του επιθέτου του; Στο πι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, στο Λ όμως; Τη μια τον λένε Ελ τον τύπο και την άλλη Λο; Πόσα ονόματα έχει; 

Ο Κωνσταντίνος Β κι οι λοιποί συγγενείς όταν πάνε εκτός Ελλάδας είναι Beta, όπως λέμε Μπέτας;


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αν έχεις στο ίδιο κείμενο και τα δύο, πώς θα το γράψεις ώστε να είναι εμφανές στον αναγνώστη (αν είναι βιβλίο π.χ.) ότι μιλάνε για τον ίδιο άνθρωπο και χρησιμοποιούν το αρχικό του επιθέτου του;


Όπως πρότεινα. Πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να το δώσεις σαν να είναι εγκυκλοπαιδική εγγραφή. Άλλωστε, σ' ένα μυθιστόρημα κάποιον μπορεί να τον φωνάζουν με διαφορετικά ονόματα: κύριε Τζάκσον, Τζον, Τζέι Τζέι. Δεν θα το έκανες το τρίτο «Τ.Τ.» ή «Τζ.Τζ.», έτσι;

Ας έρθουμε στο πρόβλημα τού Μάικλ Κ:
_*Life & Times of Michael K*_
*Βίος και πολιτεία του Μάικλ Κ*

Προφανώς, ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης τον διαβάζει Κάπα. Δεν ξέρω αν η μεταφράστρια αντιμετώπισε κάπως το πρόβλημα στην αρχή του βιβλίου — ίσως και να μη χρειάστηκε. Το ίδιο, άλλωστε, γίνεται και με τον Γιόζεφ Κ. στη _Δίκη_ του Κάφκα. Δίνεις τη λύση ανάλογα με το πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση τού H.V. Kaltenborn, ίσως θα πρέπει να δώσει κανείς διαφορετικές λύσεις.


----------



## Philip (Jun 1, 2009)

Για να δείτε πώς τα καταφέρνουν οι Γιαπωνέζοι. (spot the w's and the s.). Πώς τα προφέρουν, δεν έχω ιδέα.


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 1, 2009)

Γλωσσικά ορθόδοξο είναι το Π. και όχι το Πι, όπως δείχνει και το πρώτο ποστ του nickel, και ως εκ τούτου προτιμητέο.

Το Πι θα δώσει στον Έλληνα θεατή την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι το δεύτερο όνομα είναι όντως έτσι και δεν θα αντιληφθεί ότι πρόκειται για αρχικό γράμμα (ενώ το Π. μπορεί να σημαίνει Πόπη, λέμε τώρα).

Στην περίπτωση συνδυασμού με άλλο σημείο στίξης, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να τοποθετηθούν δύο σημεία στίξης δίπλα-δίπλα. Αν και δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο οπτικά, χρειάζεται να συμβεί σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις του γραπτού λόγου που δεν είναι επί του παρόντος να αναλύσω. 

Η περίπτωση με το DJ ή το JFK είναι διαφορετική διότι έχουμε μόνο σύμφωνα. Εδώ όμως έχουμε και ένα πλήρες όνομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2009)

Όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως με τους υποτίτλους, το αρχείο έπρεπε να παραδοθεί αμέσως, οπότε είναι πολύ αργά για αλλαγή γνώμης.
Η επιλογή μου πάντως ήταν το "Πι". Σε άλλη ταινία που κάποιος λεγόταν J., τον απέδωσα Τζέι και όχι Τζ. Να θυμίσω και τον αλήστου μνήμης Τζέι Αρ -- που δεν αποδόθηκε Τζ.Ρ. στους υποτίτλους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα με το Τζ.Ρ. είναι το πώς θα διαβαζόταν. Το Π. θα διαβαστεί πάντα Πι στα ελληνικά (και θα ακούγεται το ίδιο κι απ' τους αγγλόφωνους πρωταγωνιστές), αλλά το Ρ. θα διαβαζόταν Ρο και το Τζ. (μια και δεν υπάρχει σχετικό ελληνικό γράμμα) πιθανότατα Τζι — ενώ θ' ακουγόταν συνεχώς Τζέι Αρ. Αλλά, καλά με το J.R. — αν είναι όμως να υποτιτλίσεις αρχικά W.W. τα γράφεις Ντάμπλγιου Ντάμπλγιου;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2009)

Το δίλημμα που θέτεις, Ζαζ, είναι θεμιτό, αλλά όχι υπαρκτό. Παραδόξως (;) ποτέ, στα 16 χρόνια που υποτιτλίζω δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί περίπτωση τέτοιων αρχικών. Οπότε, νομίζω ότι αν παρουσιαστεί, θα αντιμετωπιστεί ανάλογα με την περίπτωση: πόσες φορές ακούγεται μέσα στην ταινία ή πόσο σημαντικός χαρακτήρας... εεε, ήρωας της ταινίας είναι. Θα μπορούσα να το αποδώσω ως Γ.Γ. ή ακόμα και να γράψω Ντάμπλγιου, αν ακουγόταν συνέχεια καθαρά και ήταν αυτό το όνομά του. Γιατί αν, ας πούμε, τον έλεγαν Jermajesty, όπως ονόμασε το παιδί του o τρελάρας αδερφός του Μάικλ Τζάκσον, δεν θα έπρεπε με κάποιο τρόπο να το μεταγράψω στα ελληνικά για να το διαβάζει ο θεατής ανάλογα με αυτό που ακούει;


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Πάντως, οι πρακτικοί άνθρωποι το WWF το λένε «η βε-βε-εφ». :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Να προσθέσω στη συλλογή άλλο ένα «προβληματικό»: Harry S. Truman, 33ος πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ, ταλανισμένο άγαλμα στην Αθήνα. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Στο S, που δεν σημαίνει τίποτε. Η ελληνική βικιπαίδεια δίνει αυτήν τη λύση:

Ο *Χάρι Σ*[1]*.* *Τρούμαν* και εξηγεί στην υποσημείωση [1]:

[1] Το περιλαμβανόμενο στο όνομα Σ. ή S. δεν σημαίνει τίποτε, επειδή οι γονείς του δεν κατάφεραν να αποφασίσουν τίνος παππού του (του Σίππε ή του Σολομώντα) το όνομα να δώσουν στο γιο τους.​
Όμως το θέμα δεν είναι έτσι απλό. Κατά την ορκωμοσία του, όπως λέει η αγγλική γουίκι:

Truman's bare initial caused an unusual slip when he first became president and took the oath of office. At a meeting in the Cabinet Room, Chief Justice Harlan Stone began reading the oath by saying "I, Harry Shipp Truman, ..." Truman responded: "I, Harry *S. *Truman, ..."​
Οπότε ποιο πρέπει να είναι το σωστό στα ελληνικά;


Το «καθιερωμένο» Χάρι Σ. Τρούμαν;
Το «μην το ψάχνεις» Χάρι Τρούμαν;
Το «φωνητικό« Χάρι Ες Τρούμαν;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Εγώ ψηφίζω το καθιερωμένο Χάρι Σ. Τρούμαν.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Θα έλεγα αυτό που ο ίδιος ενέκρινε, δηλώνοντάς το μάλιστα κατά την ορκωμοσία του (χρειάζεται άλλη πιο επίσημη περίσταση ή πιο τρανή απόδειξη; ).
Ευτυχώς, είναι και το καθιερωμένο.
(Εδώ δεν μπόρεσαν ν' αποφασίσουν οι γονείς του και ο ίδιος μια ζωή, εμείς θα βρούμε τη λύση, σολομώντεια ή *θαλασσοππνιγμένη


Εδιτ: το *ππνιγμένη λόγω Shipp.


----------

